# Gauthier's "Pro" Shop



## UkiahDog (May 12, 2008)

What does everyone in NM think of Gauthier's? I just bought a used compound bow that I got a great deal on. I went in and asked them to "look it over as if it had been dry fired". Those were my words. I paid them to mount my Drop Zone sight and paper tune it, as well as for a dozen fletched arrows.

First problem: my drop zone was mounted completely incorrectly. It was too high, and the lever arm lifted up less than half way. When I picked it up they forgot to put the neoprene arrow rest on it, and it wasn't with the bow. I had to bring it up....

Second problem: not only did I have to bring up the arrow rest, but my STS supressor was loose and flopping around. I had to bring that up at check out also.

Third problem: Once I got home and looked it over better I realized my cable guard was loose and had pulled itself out far enough from the force of the strings to cock over and damn near fall out. How could you not notice that when you're looking over a bow. It was so obvious. The strings would catch on the STS at full draw for Christ's sake...

fourth problem: one of my arrows was fletched incorrectly. The cock vane was not properly aligned with the nock.

I just moved to TC a few months ago, and needless to say, I am not impressed.... I basically had to retune my bow myself. I don't know if he was confused by what i meant by looking the bow over.. I told him I bought it used and wanted it looked over, and I paid whatever he asked. I don't have a bow press. It cost me approx. $200 overall. I know they are very overpriced just by looking around, hell they are asking $139 for a Trophy Ridge single pin Flatliner sight, but I figured if I bought my arrows from them they would tune it right.

It shoots straight as hell and is extremely accurate, so I'm not too concerned about the paper tune being off after my adjustments. Especially considering I honestly believe that they took the arrow and very carefully passed it through the paper and called it a paper tune..... They just seem pretty arrogant for a "pro shop" that is so unprofessional with their results. I damaged the fletch on my messed up arrow while shooting a really nice grouping and I'm just gonna buy some of the blazer vanes and fletch them myself. I'm not even gonna take it back and make them fix it because I just don't trust the guy that's always in there. Anyways, I'm sure I'll damage more before Oct. 1st....

Do you have to buy your bow from them for them to care? Maybe it's a situation where they mark there prices up by fifteen percent over retail, but if you buy your bow you get twenty percent off. Do they charge so much more because they are a "pro" shop? Not very professional if you ask me. It can't be overhead becasue they've been there a while from what I hear and the Gauthier name is also present on some other businesses in town. They must have a faction of loyal customers and don't care about any new business.

Nonetheless, I'll never go there again! They've always been cocky, but I thought I'd give them a chance and some business on the bow tune and arrows. I'd rather take my business to Jay's when I'm passing through Gaylord, or order online. I guess I'm just venting and I figured I couldn't be the first person they've done wrong. Who knows, maybe someone who works there will read this.....


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

I know there's a new shop in TC by Chum's Corners?? I think that's the area. I can't think of the name off the top of my head but I know they're a PSE dealer. So you may be able to track that shop down through PSE's dealer locater.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Dog 
Sorry to hear about your bad experience @Gauthier's...I'm not sure who worked on your bow but mt first recommendation would be to go back in and talk to Jeff or Jim (owner) and discuss you disappointment with them.. I too have had my ups and downs with Gauthier's and right now its on the upside. I actually just picked up my bow yesterday from them for some timing issues...I still have some fine tuning to do but they did a great job.. Unfortunately in my experience with most Pro Shops it always helps to have spend some good money with them to get good service, thats the main reason I try to do most my own work..

As far as the new place (Zeroed In) that Doc mentioned its a very nice place to shoot and they have a lot on nice equipment..I have no hands experience from their techs but I was not impressed with some the answers I got to basic questions about equipment and tuning. But they are a new place and I'm sure they will get it together...I do have to say Kudos to Zeroed In for bring such a nice place to TC, its about time

Never been there but I have heard good things about FPS archery in Cadillac

My favirote guy to go to is Mike of Mike's cutom archery in Central Lake, Unfortunalty he is kind of retired as he had some medical problems a year ago and has been taking a break..He still wrenchs on bows but has got out of the retail side of it..He is an awesome tech & guy to BS with...I think now, he does things by appointment only

Good luck Dog and Welcome to TC


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

Whenever I hear "Gauthier's" I think cherries! Thats where we always used to stop on the way into town to seen relatives. Right down from where the "new" mall stands. Didn't even know they had a bow shop (if its the same family).

GVDoc-Chum's Corner brings back memories for me. used to ride our bikes to a small party store that used to be at that corner (may still be there, I come in from Acme direction now) like 25 years ago to get candy! You made my day just bringing that area up.

J-


----------



## UkiahDog (May 12, 2008)

That's right! Just south of Chum's! Gauthier's has a cherry stand and some kind of vehicle repair or customization shop just up the road from the bow shop. 

Oh, and Jeff was the guy I've always talke to when I go in there. I think he knows what he's talking about, for the most part. Everyone has opinions, you know what I mean?

There have been a couple of guys working on bows, but Jeff always talks to the customers. That's why I left my bow, I thought he would be doing it! But it really doesn't matter now. I need to start fletching my own arrows anyway, and I'm sure this happened for a reason and I waill be pretty proficient with bows in no time. 

I just didn't know if this was a chronic thing or what. My brother in law went into the shop with me and he was actually going to mail me his bow to take in there. After hearing my story, he's not going to.


----------



## dougdad (Nov 11, 2007)

Dog, don't feel bad, I got the same don't givea **** attitude from CP Onida in Marion because I don't shoot one of there bows. Thats the reason I do all my own work. I shoot a Bear (old ) and there is knowone around close who wants to service it. Jays in Clare will but that is a 40 min drive, aint doing it. Havent tried FPS in Cad. yet.. Probly get the same ****, if one doesnt shoot a bow bought from them. Just a guess but if they don't sell it they don't want to service it.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Personally I prefer Gauthier's to all the other area shops. I am not sure who you dealt with, sounds like he didn't make all those mistakes individually. I would wager to bet they didn't look. How could someone make more of a mess out of a bow then when they started. I have been to and or worked at all the other area shops, and Gauthier's really is better. The new one is trying hard, and has lots of money, but the staff is not very knowledgeable. Why don't you move back to where ever the awesome shop you came from is? Then everyone is happy.....


----------



## dougdad (Nov 11, 2007)

Sam thats not the point. If a business wants bus. then they need to be carfull how they treat each and EVERY cust. am I not corect? If they did'nt want to work on Dogs bow for whatever reason or they have inexp. staff then they need to be more attentive to what the cust. needs are and check up on there staff proformance. Correct? The same is true for CP Onida, At least make an excuse, Sorry we don't work on that paticular Bow. This is just not good bus. practice. Sorry thats just the way I feel !!!


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Sam22 said:


> Personally I prefer Gauthier's to all the other area shops. I am not sure who you dealt with, sounds like he didn't make all those mistakes individually. I would wager to bet they didn't look. How could someone make more of a mess out of a bow then when they started. I have been to and or worked at all the other area shops, and Gauthier's really is better. The new one is trying hard, and has lots of money, but the staff is not very knowledgeable. Why don't you move back to where ever the awesome shop you came from is? Then everyone is happy.....


WOW... 
Little grumpy today


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

Sam22 said:


> Personally I prefer Gauthier's to all the other area shops. I am not sure who you dealt with, sounds like he didn't make all those mistakes individually. I would wager to bet they didn't look. How could someone make more of a mess out of a bow then when they started. I have been to and or worked at all the other area shops, and Gauthier's really is better. The new one is trying hard, and has lots of money, but the staff is not very knowledgeable. Why don't you move back to where ever the awesome shop you came from is? Then everyone is happy.....


kinda sounds like KIN FOLK to me:lol:


----------



## DUHGRAVY (Oct 11, 2000)

I always get mixed feeling when I go into Gauthiers. Most of the time I feel like my questions are not important enough, especially when it comes to accessories. A new bow is a different story. They are always happy to help then.

My personal favorite for person to work on my bow is Rick at McSports. He was with Traverse Bay Tackle before Mc bought them . I bought one of my first bows from him there. I don't purchase my bows from Mc, but I always get the valued service as if I did.

FPS in Cadillac is also a very good pro shop. Very Knowledgable. They have been around a long time as well. I always get greeted with a hello can we help you. It is nice to be reconized when you walk in a shop.

The new shop by Wilderness Crossing in Grawn is very nice inside. They are new. They will have some growing pains. There indoor range is really nice.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

DUHGRAVY said:


> The new shop by Wilderness Crossing in Grawn is very nice inside. They are new. They will have some growing pains. There indoor range is really nice.


 They have some fun league shoots too


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)

Gauthiers has always been good for me. I wonder who it was that worked on your bow? Probobly a new employee. The new zerod in place has a great video shoot but their prices are extremely high compared to gauthiers, at least they were when I went in there last month.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Yea maybe I was a little grumpy, but I still stand behind Gauthiers. Given I have had words with some of their now x-employees.


----------

